

Despite Expanded AmEx Deal, Foursquare Is Still A Revenue-Free Zone - Grape
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/22/amex-foursquare-revenue-free-zone/

======
timjahn
Is Foursquare making ANY money? What a game.

